# mini van vs truck for a work vehicle



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in the process of trying to figure out what kind of work vehicle to buy. I want some thing that is good on gas so I am thinking of getting a used ford ranger or a dodge minivan and take all the seats out. I like the idea of driving a ford ranger becuase trucks are cool but I'm thinking the van might be more functional. Any thoughts?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you want to look like a tradesman, or a mom heading to a soccer game?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm also buying a new (to me) vehicle. Im leaving now to take one I'm looking at to the mechanic. Considered a truck briefly but I keep most of my daily tools in my vehicle and need the shelving and space over a truck box. 

I'm looking at another former cable fleet van because it already has awesome shelving and ladder racks and has had regular maintenance.

I'll post some pics when I pick it up


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Btw I'm talking about a work van, not a mini van. I kinda read over that...... Mini vans are unprofessional


----------



## team 911 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a chevy c10 short box it has a 6 cylinder it works out well it use to be a phone truck so the cage and shelves were already in it


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Agreed. If you want a van, its has to be a real work van and not a minivan.

I personally use a truck, and although a van would be much more convenient for work, I also use it after work hours and that's when the van becomes inconvenient.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Do you want to look like a tradesman, or a mom heading to a soccer game?


Work vans have a v8 in them and cost a fortune in gas. I don't think I white dodge canravan with a roof rack will look stupid. I see bell canada guys using them all the time. I'm concerned about the cost in gas.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

So it has to be a full size van to be considered a "real van"? So whats a Chevy Astro/safari van called?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Westview said:


> I'm in the process of trying to figure out what kind of work vehicle to buy. I want some thing that is good on gas so I am thinking of getting a used ford ranger or a dodge minivan and take all the seats out. I like the idea of driving a ford ranger becuase trucks are cool but I'm thinking the van might be more functional. Any thoughts?


Sure, trucks are cool....but Rangers aren't. :no: 

I drive a truck, but I agree that a van is more convenient. 

If you are buying used....go for a van....they are CHEAP! If you are starting out....cheap may be the way to go.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Do you want to look like a tradesman, or a mom heading to a soccer game?


Bill is gonna love this.:whistling2:

I had a Ford Ranger 4x4 V6 with the extended cab, topper with opening side windows and a ladder rack. It was handy for running around, doing bids, and dropping off materials. Had it loaded for some jobs I was working on and it got to be a pain getting some stuff in and out, but I knew that when I bought it.

Mileage with the 5spd was around 15-16 around town, 4wd engaged dropped it to about 13, but that was carrying a good sized load in it.

I see quite a few guys using commercial type mini-vans and they seem to be happy with them. Alot of trade-offs to consider though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Appearances are everything. I guess a mini van could look professional if done right but every one I've ever seen was very sloppy.

The best suggestion I've heard here was an astro. It's still a work van but good on gas.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Westview said:


> Work vans have a v8 in them and cost a fortune in gas. I don't think I white dodge canravan with a roof rack will look stupid. I see bell canada guys using them all the time. I'm concerned about the cost in gas.


There are many full sized cargo vans with 6's in them. 



Laz said:


> So it has to be a full size van to be considered a "real van"? So whats a Chevy Astro/safari van called?


I think it needs to be a cargo van. A full sized A-Team van with the seats pulled out is just as bad as a mini-van with the seats pulled out. 

Big or small get a cargo van with a nice ladder rack and shelving in it. 

I downsized to a cargo astro van btw. I lost some space and gained some mpg's.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A) don't listen to the "REAL" truck/van "REAL" men, they just were *short *changed at birth, if you get my drift 

B) Get what fits your needs. 

I had a Ranger when I first started out. With a cap on it. I hated it. No room in the cab, difficult to get stuff in and out of the back (because of the cap), and I didn't like the way it drove. That was in the 1980's. Also I was fearful the racks on the cap was not strong enough. If you went the little P.U. route, get a better cap than I had that had side widows that open big - but then there is a security issue.

I have a "grocery getter" now, but I no longer paint. I have a platform in the back to virtually double my floor space. The sliding doors on EACH side are a real plus for access. DO NOT believe Dodge when they say you can easily et an eight foot piece of equipment in the back. You can't, unless the front seats are ALL the way forward. My Caravan with the six gets 18 mpg average, and I do NOT drive above 65 on the highway, Dodge lied. 

I like my "soccer mom van" for MY business. I can park it ANYWHERE & it's a comfortable. It will NOT carry as much stuff as a full size van. If you have a crew or do exteriors, I doubt a mini-van will prove to be adequate over the years. Remember, you will need to haul may ladders if you do exteriors, and a mini van may not be well equipped for that. For that matter, I would not count on a compact pick up. Full size, full service painters will need a full size vehicle or a trailer, IMO.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I buy Ford and Chevy full size vans. Usually, I will pick up used electric company trucks. Several reasons. They maintain then, come with racks, have beefed up suspensions, interior racks, ect. The gas mileage is bad with the 6 or 8. I stopped buying 6's as they tend to blow due to the heavier workload. Mini vans do not have ability to haul large amounts of equipment or double as a field shop. Mini vans do not have heavy suspensions and transmissions and they will fail rather quickly. You will get much more dollar value with a full sized van with heavy duty set up.
as for pick-ups, we have 1 in the fleet. It is used by my carpenter. 
A friend of mine had full sized Ford diesels and he swears by them.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh think about your load when choosing a van as well. I started with a chevy 1500 and killed it in 4 years by overloading it.

You aren't saving gas if it's overloaded.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

On Friday, at 102,000 miles (we brought it up from the US) Warren's Avalanche's transmission bit the dust. Chevy is still going to cover it under warranty (smart guys) since we will be buying a new vehicle in the very near future.

We have always leased but are seriously considering purchasing instead just simply due to the stupid low financing rates and that we can recover the entire HST (12%) if we buy before the tax system goes back to GST 5%/PST 7% and can only recover the GST portion.

When I first met Warren he had an Astro (and I still married him ) but he has since moved to trucks. Considering F150, Avalanche or a Dakota. Up here Dodge is offering by far the best deals and on paper looks to give more truck for dollar.

I for the record, drive a Ford Flex. The thing is a BUS.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

So you have an Astro/Safari that started it's life as a passenger van. Gutted of everything from the front seats back. Rubber mat installed like you would find in a work van installed. Back windows covered from the inside, lettering decals applied to the windows on the outside. Shelving/bulkheads installed. Ladder rack installed.

Is this now a professional work cargo van? Or still a soccer moms van? Or at least called unprofessional?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Laz said:


> So you have an Astro/Safari that started it's life as a passenger van. Gutted of everything from the front seats back. Rubber mat installed like you would find in a work van installed. Back windows covered from the inside, lettering decals applied to the windows on the outside. Shelving/bulkheads installed. Ladder rack installed.
> 
> Is this now a professional work cargo van? Or still a soccer moms van? Or at least called unprofessional?


Sounds like a cargo van at that point. Now if you leave the carpet in, tie ladders to the luggage rack...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Man, I loved my 06 F250 4x4 CrewCab Diesel.......until the asphalt company dumptruck pancaked it. The wife has a Chrysler minivan which she says she likes a lot, but I have a feeling she misses the Grand Cherokee. Oh well, it was her decision. I just get around town in my 40 Ford P/U, but winters coming and I don't want to put it through the salt and snow. Thinking of looking at Jeeps again.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought about leaving the carpet in just for sound control and so things don't slide around so much. Just happen to find a mat at the junk yard in an old van. Luggage racks have to go.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is my interior in this thread
http://www.painttalk.com/f24/spring-cleaning-12982/
It needs to be cleaned again lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

another option, if you are concerned about mileage, is a Sprinter. Large initial cost, low operational costs. The additional height allows easy access and storage. 

Couple of comments on what's been said. 

Overloading should be a serious concern. If you do carry a lot of equipment around in a mini, you will get lousy mileage, lousy tire wear, brake replacement more often, and higher repair/maintenance costs. Although a mini has the seating for 6 - 7 people, they were not engineered for all that weight all the time. And remember, the Caravan has a lousy reputation for its transmission. I baby mine but fear the history of them. 

Again, if you only do interiors and are a one or two man shop, a mini could be just perfect.


As to the Astro/Safari. These are NOT grocery getters / soccer mom limo's per se. They are smaller work vans with a truck chassis and a truck powertrain. They can handle the weight necessary. I know many paperhangers who have them and love them. We have no idea why Chevy/GMC stopped making them in 2005.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I will add about the Astro/Safari if you start with a passenger van and convert it you may need to beef up your springs. I should have did it in the beginning. Recently had to order a set of heavy duty that are rated twice what was original.  Now my back end doesn't scrape the ground going in/out of driveways.:no:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

How much stuff do you need to haul around? Interiors/exteriors? The size kind of depends on what you need it for.

For interior work, this should cover about 90% of stuff you'll come across and it's pretty good on gas.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

y, 

do you have one ??

I looked at a fellow paperhanger's Transit. He also paints, interiors. I could not believe how short the cargo area is. He has a protective screen behind the seats, but had to cut openings in the bottom to fit his six foot pasting table and straight edges.

It had a nice interior height, but I was not overly impressed. Yes, the Transit is an option that should not overlooked, but don't write the check until you thoroughly examine it.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have bad news for you. If you are going to be a painter, you are going to have to burn gasoline or in my case, diesel. Plan on it, do the math, and work it into your bid. I drive a '99 Ford E350 Superduty with a 7.3 diesel engine in it. It has a GVWR of 9500lbs, and a curb weight with my normal load of tools of 7000lbs. According to dump receipts, I have had it loaded with 1400lbs of demolition debris and you couldn't tell by looking at the outside that there was anything in the back. I get around 15 mpg if I don't drive like an idiot, which I don't think is bad, all things considered. This truck is an upgrade from the 1988 toyota pickup that used to be my work truck, and being able to carry so much with me has increased my productivity. Bottom line, buy a vehicle that meets your needs and don't freak out about the fuel economy. Just make sure you're factoring your vehicle operating costs into your bids and you'll be fine.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I switched to 6 cyl Fod vans a few years back. Plenty of pulling power and our equipment is probably triple the weight of what a painter would carry. You can get a decent used E250 for $3500-$6000. Every one of my vans has 100K+ on them and they run their tails off. 

And they look like professional work trucks.. minivans.. not so much.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have a Transit, Bill, but looked at a few at the dealer's and liked them quite a bit. I will probably be getting one next year.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

y.painting said:


> I don't have a Transit, Bill, but looked at a few at the dealer's and liked them quite a bit. I will probably be getting one next year.



The one paperhanger I've talked to about his does like it. All I can advise is make sure you won't outgrow it before you run it into the ground. 

You know how equipment multiplies to fill all available space, and even then it doesn't stop.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have looked at the transits as well, and decided they would be too small for an all around work truck. That being said, a project manager/estimator might find one to be perfect. It projects an efficient, professional image and would be great for grabbing a load of materials to take to a job, or going to an estimate. I just wish they made it in diesel. A vehicle that size with a little diesel engine would probably get 30-40 mpg!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Mini vans are fine.
We run 3-4 crews with them, not every crew needs a shop on wheels.
Image?
A cargo van, a pick up truck will make the customer like you more?
It depends on the demographic you are after.
We don't have an image problem last time I checked,
we never had large trucks and I think we managed ok.

So get what suits your needs.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

only in Canada ^


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> only in Canada ^


No comment


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i forgot you have a lot of woman workin for you thats why you need the minivans ......what do the guys drive ??? pics ????


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> i forgot you have a lot of woman workin for you thats why you need the minivans ......what do the guys drive ??? pics ????


Lets not troll.........


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Answer the person's question instead.
All I am saying is, with our size, volume, business and crew sizes, 
we manage just fine. 
No issues with image last time I checked.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Take a look at the GMC trucks. I got a 98 sierra 1500 for $2500 with a bedliner and cover. I just got a decent set of ladder racks for it too which can be had online for about $300. Easy on and off. It's a 5.0 v8 extended cab and it gets 14-20 mpg. There's plenty of room upfront and the back seat will fold up for drop and valuable tool storage. Vans are excellent in my opinion and I'd like to get one in the future but just starting out and needing something as a daily driver as well this fell into my lap and so far has been a perfect match. I almost got a ranger and everyday I drive my GMC I'm thankful I didn't. I have much better payload and room inside.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Lets not troll.........


 
not trollin ....I had to word it that way or else I'd have gotten a warning or something for what I was gonna originally post. an now before you guys get all worked up remember mini's haven't really caught on in the trades yet so opinions are gonna differ from area to area an in my area only Hacks an Woman drive them ..


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

personally i would go with full size as it offers more options .....pass the gas on to the Ho'er an call it a day


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

George Z said:


> Answer the person's question instead.
> All I am saying is, with our size, volume, business and crew sizes,
> we manage just fine.
> No issues with image last time I checked.



George, 

no need to defend yourself. YOUR reputation here is well established and respected. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> not trollin ....I had to word it that way or else I'd have gotten a warning or something for what I was gonna originally post. an now before you guys get all worked up remember mini's haven't really caught on in the trades yet so opinions are gonna differ from area to area an in my area only Hacks an Woman drive them ..


Well then I'm glad you toned it down! :whistling2:

Ole, there are many ways to skin a cat. And there are professional companys in my area the may have a minivan in the mix of vehicles that they run. They _do_ have there place. 

Maybe we can just agree to disagree, and not resort to using "hacks & women"?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have yet to see a painter loaded down enough to justify a 3500/350 size truck. My companies next vehicle will probably be a transit and be the interior repaint vehicle and the current F150 the NC or exterior job vehicle.

It does not make good business sense to drive any more of an expensive vehicle to operate than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have yet to see a painter loaded down enough to justify a 3500/350 size truck. My companies next vehicle will probably be a transit and be the interior repaint vehicle and the current F150 the NC or exterior job vehicle.
> 
> It does not make good business sense to drive any more of an expensive vehicle to operate than absolutely necessary.


Two years ago I sold my 2001 Astro cargo, and I wish they still made them. It was the perfect truck for when I was working downtown. I could fit in more street parking spaces, and if I had to use a parking garage it wasn't to tall to get in. Can't say that with my E-250. :no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Good way of looking at it Dean. The reason I went with the F250 Diesel is that on occasion I had to pull a dump trailer and a Bobcat. Probably my favorite work vehicle was the 12' cube van, though the mileage was around 10-12mpg. Company-wise, the full-sized E250's worked the best.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I have yet to see a painter loaded down enough to justify a 3500/350 size truck. My companies next vehicle will probably be a transit and be the interior repaint vehicle and the current F150 the NC or exterior job vehicle.
> 
> It does not make good business sense to drive any more of an expensive vehicle to operate than absolutely necessary.


Dean,
I agree about the vehicle size. I only bought the truck that I did because of the price. $2400 is a tough deal to pass up! That being said, there have been a few instances where the large payload capacity has been nice. A good example would be the time I had to bring my own water to a pressure washing job and my trailer wasn't on the road yet. It was pretty nice to be able to load 1000+lbs of sloshing water in the back of the truck. I have also done some serious dump runs with this thing. That being said, my next van will probably be a 150 with the 6cyl in it and I'll get a pickup for any heavy lifting/towing


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My brother, a finish carpenter and other stuff, buys cheap near dead full sized vans. They cost only hundreds of dollars. I won't get into the image one of them presents, as you can well imagine with rust and vestiges of previous company's lettering. 

What I can't understand is the cost to operate, and the down time when they die. 

long time ago, I realized the value of a vehicle one can rely on.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

If you are a 1 person operation, I could see how everything you own is with you.

If you run a few crews, and have an operations manager,
logistics is not as big an issue as most people think.
With us:
Every painter has enough basic tools with them to get by.
These tools come and go with the painters daily(no exceptions)
The job manager has enough to run a crew of 3-4 if necessary.
If extra supplies or equipment are needed, they know this the day before.
The Operations manager will bring extra equipment if necessary.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

George,

but that sounds like good planning and organization.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah it does...........


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

.................................


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

daArch said:


> My brother, a finish carpenter and other stuff, buys cheap near dead full sized vans. They cost only hundreds of dollars. I won't get into the image one of them presents, as you can well imagine with rust and vestiges of previous company's lettering.
> 
> What I can't understand is the cost to operate, and the down time when they die.
> 
> long time ago, I realized the value of a vehicle one can rely on.


Buying used can be a great way to keep costs down, but it must be done carefully. I'm a pretty mechanical guy so I am usually able to check a vehicle out and pick a good one, but you also have to go with your gut sometimes. I've been driving my truck for almost 2 years now, and it has been utterly reliable. I have done routine maintenance on it and it has gotten new tires, brakes and a windshield. I have also had to do some minor transmission work and replace the power steering cooler (I did that myself in 10 minutes and the part cost me $10). When I look at how much less this thing costs me in payments, taxes, and insurance I can't imagine buying a new van! Newer doesn't always mean better. My buddy just bought a very lightly used 2010 and had to do $1300 worth of work to it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Buy what you can manage financially. I have had a truck with trailer and a mini-van and prefer the minivan. I sold the mini van and purchased a new 2011 Silverado 4x4 a few months ago. I was tired of the repairs associated with owning a used vehicle. I really miss the van...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Sure, trucks are cool....but Rangers aren't. :no:
> 
> I drive a truck, but I agree that a van is more convenient.
> 
> If you are buying used....go for a van....they are CHEAP! If you are starting out....cheap may be the way to go.


Truck, utility body's, van's and a RANGER that is way cool!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS, I see you have your trucks numbered. There's a guy in this town who has maybe 6 trucks in his fleet and has random double-digit numbers on them. Guess it makes people think he has quite a few.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I switched to 6 cyl Fod vans a few years back. Plenty of pulling power and our equipment is probably triple the weight of what a painter would carry. You can get a decent used E250 for $3500-$6000. Every one of my vans has 100K+ on them and they run their tails off.
> 
> And they look like professional work trucks.. minivans.. not so much.


Exact same here too Ken. Switched to all 6 cyl ford vans.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> NEPS, I see you have your trucks numbered. There's a guy in this town who has maybe trucks in his fleet and has random double-digit numbers on them. Guess it makes people think he has quite a few.


My lettering guy started doing that at the begining. I go to pick up a truck and it would be no 8 or 12. I had him redo a few but my truck is still 11. Where he got 11 from I have no idea. 

I can see a advantage to having higher numbered trucks but if you keep going to every job with truck 34 everyday it doesnt take people long to figure out whats going on.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I have yet to see a painter loaded down enough to justify a 3500/350 size truck. My companies next vehicle will probably be a transit and be the interior repaint vehicle and the current F150 the NC or exterior job vehicle.
> 
> It does not make good business sense to drive any more of an expensive vehicle to operate than absolutely necessary.



X2...I think a half ton truck or van would do the job just fine and be a lot cheaper. I've worked for companies that have vans and trucks...they both have their place.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i used to have an E150 with the big 4.9v6 ........TANK


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> ...... but my truck is still 11. Where he got 11 from I have no idea.



....and the Ranger is #5. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

As you can see we utilize (2) "soccer mom" vans and an older f150 truck. These are ford freestars, a 2005 and 2007. They came fully racked and with a protective cage. I realize They are not big manly trucks but they work for us, present our company as a clean, crisp, branded company. I found for us in the past the bigger the van the more stuff we carried around we really didn't need on a regular basis.


If I was a one or two person company I would probably have a big truck like some of you but what I can see when you start to grow the need for the larger trucks diminish as everyday drivers. I know some of you will disagree but they work for my bottomline very nicely


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> View attachment 8637
> 
> 
> As you can see we utilize (2) "soccer mom" vans and an older f150 truck. These are ford freestars, a 2005 and 2007. They came fully racked and with a protective cage. I realize They are not big manly trucks but they work for us, present our company as a clean, crisp, branded company. I found for us in the past the bigger the van the more stuff we carried around we really didn't need on a regular basis.
> ...


Do you just do interior painting?

How do you haul ladders, decent size sprayers or a decent size stock order around?


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

van all day long. love my astro,when it goes to the big bow tie in the sky ,ill have no problem getting a mini van silver or white.you know stay away from the wood grain:001_huh:. now if you have a crew ok then you might need a big boy van ,


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We haul ladders with F150(not shown). We can haul a 6 footer or a gorilla in these. Also our graco 395 fits as well as a power washer, not at the same time but when needed. The shelves are well stocked and everything has it's place and both of these vans are set up exactly the same except for a couple things each crew leader prefers.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll say one thing about Ron's fleet, it looks like a fleet. Impressive. 

Can you imagine the impression on the neighbors when they see two identical vehicles from the same company next door?

"WOW, that company must be successful! They got a fleet of those things"

Size does not matter.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> The one paperhanger I've talked to about his does like it. All I can advise is make sure you won't outgrow it before you run it into the ground.
> 
> You know how equipment multiplies to fill all available space, and even then it doesn't stop.


I agree with you. It's more for me only...estimates and for paint pick ups and some equipment. Ladders etc are on trucks.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We sure like talking about our trucks! Well I thought I'd chime in. I was just thinking today how glad I was that when I got my first new van a friend steered me to the E250 as opposed to half ton. It has held up great for the last ten years, just topped 100K. Yeah it burns gas, but holds a ton of stuff. I can tow our cargo trailer easily. I love the cargo trailer for larger exterior jobs. As many have said, if you're using just one van as a main rig, go for the big one. If you have multiple rigs, or just for interiors you may be fine with smaller rig. Ive heard those Transits are pretty gutless, but haven't tried one yet. My van makes a terrible racket with all the shelves, ladder racks etc. I much prefer driving my suburban, but it's not as handy, almost, but not quite.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and I know one painter who works out of a Camry wagon, without even ladder racks. 

And another out of a Blazer.

And they do high end work. 

Their vehicles look like those of the proverbial "Station Wagon Bandit"


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow lots of great info here! I was thinking of going with an astro or safari but then I saw the fleet of mini vans in the prevous posters pics. THey looked really sharp!


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> View attachment 8637
> 
> 
> As you can see we utilize (2) "soccer mom" vans and an older f150 truck. These are ford freestars, a 2005 and 2007. They came fully racked and with a protective cage. I realize They are not big manly trucks but they work for us, present our company as a clean, crisp, branded company. I found for us in the past the bigger the van the more stuff we carried around we really didn't need on a regular basis.
> ...


Wow these look great!


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks.. We actually purchase them used with about 140-150k miles. They come with full maintenance schedules from the company that sells them to us. We purchase them with full interior rack for around 3k each


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

We have two ford e250 extended vans, one has 333k miles on it, which I bought in 2007 with 260k, and the other is a 2005 with 89k. 

Both are plain with no lettering. 

To me, customers care about near perfect work and not your fleet.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

70 replies and I can barely get a reply on a commercial repaint question?  WTF? There is not specifc paint rig. Go with whats the most practical to suit your needs. For me its a pick up and a cargo trailer. And yes, I have owned everything from a mini van to and extended Econoline 350. I like the set up I have now so I can use the truck for a personal rig when Im not working. Doesnt really mean its the ultimate paint rig. I think I will start a new tread...."Hanes vs Fruit of the loom T-shirts". :thumbup:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you just do interior painting?
> 
> How do you haul ladders, decent size sprayers or a decent size stock order around?


Mostly interior painting.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Westview said:


> Mostly interior painting.


Go for the minivan then. A nice clean looking rig will look fine as long as it will haul what you need. I run a very small residential repaint company and started with a minivan. Although most my competitors drive vans, truck and trailer is what I drive today and it suits my needs


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I believe in simple as I stated before.But, I believe if you have a 1 van shop, you should do everything to get noticed.
For my next truck I would like a 16' box so it is easier to haul scaffolds. I will do that truck a little more than the vans.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

y.painting said:


> How much stuff do you need to haul around? Interiors/exteriors? The size kind of depends on what you need it for.
> 
> For interior work, this should cover about 90% of stuff you'll come across and it's pretty good on gas.


What is the Transit called over there, Y?
It's called the Transit Connect over here. It is not massively big in the back. I have a Vauxhall Combo which appears a bit bigger compared to my mates Connect. You should be able to get a Hi-top version with a LWB over there too.
Ford had a lot of trouble with the tracking on the Connect. My mate was going thru 3 sets of front tyres a year. He put in a claim and got his money back.

Here is a pic of my van. It does for me and I sound in much the same work situation as you. But I desperately need to go bigger. 
I do a bit more nowadays so carry more gear too. I get so pee'd off with never being able to find anything and I cannot carry any 8'x4' sheets inside.

Anyway, here's my van... don't take the piss ole :lol:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I believe in simple as I stated before.But, I believe if you have a 1 van shop, you should do everything to get noticed.
> For my next truck I would like a 16' box so it is easier to haul scaffolds. I will do that truck a little more than the vans.


 
How do you get away with those magnetics on commercial trucks?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> How do you get away with those magnetics on commercial trucks?


You beat me to it. Prolly those laws we discussed earlier are specific for Mass., but I though NY was stricter than MA.
Fed laws apply to larger vehicles. 

Although after our discussion, I've seen a few PAN type plates with commercial lettering. Not sure if I've seen mag signs on commercial plated vehicles, that will be my new eye catcher.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have a couple of minivans. Love them. Great on gas, they never break down and you can get them for under $5k. We saw off the racks and install ladder racks on them. They get all lettered up and the guys love them. We have newer trucks and vans that sit at our warehouse cause the guys like the mom machines.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I believe in simple as I stated before.But, I believe if you have a 1 van shop, you should do everything to get noticed.
> For my next truck I would like a 16' box so it is easier to haul scaffolds. I will do that truck a little more than the vans.


Wow!  Nice fleet. Very mpressive :thumbup:


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Magnets are very common around here. Never had a problem.The biggest problem with the vans are the red light money grab cameras that are all over Long Island. But, I do have the doors lettered with our name and address per DOT rules (except for one, I will get it done when we slow down).


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Go for the minivan then. A nice clean looking rig will look fine as long as it will haul what you need. I run a very small residential repaint company and started with a minivan. Although most my competitors drive vans, truck and trailer is what I drive today and it suits my needs


Nice setup Woodland! I have a black trailer too, all lettered up. It's really nice having the trailer, except when you get a crazy driveway or tricky parking. I had one driveway once that I pulled up a long curving hill, and couldn't turn around at the top. There was a shear edge on one side, and it took me 45 minutes to back down the dang thing again!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Nice setup Woodland! I have a black trailer too, all lettered up. It's really nice having the trailer, except when you get a crazy driveway or tricky parking. I had one driveway once that I pulled up a long curving hill, and couldn't turn around at the top. There was a shear edge on one side, and it took me 45 minutes to back down the dang thing again!


Black?  I thought I was the only painter in Washington with black  JK  Thats cool. Shepard Painting in Portland has black rigs too. Post a photo. I went with black to be unique. I love having the trailer. I have had to back out of a few tight spots myself. :thumbsup: We do on occasion have some tricky driveways up here in the NW. Had a few houses I wouldnt have gotten to without 4x4. Did a vacation home this summer that was 5 miles up a steep 4x4 logging road. 4WD all the way up. Left the trailer at home on that one. :yes: The trailers are nice for repaints. I went with plastic drawers to keep the weight down.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool vid, Woodland. Like the set up.
I have only ever seen one paint company with a trailer set up in the UK. But that is just around my working area of Kent and London.


----------

